# Mans point of view



## HEART1970 (Mar 3, 2011)

I have been married for 18 years. My husband and I have had a terrible year financially and emotionally. He emotionally cheated on me about 6 months ago, he went behind my back and was texting a woman. I never have gotten over that. Now in the middle of January he left the house on a Saturday, but a couple days before he started hanging with a woman and has kissed her. Granted he thought we were done, because of our awful year, but 10 days later he was back. I have lost my trust in him, he doesnt think he has cheated on me, but I do. I know he loves me, but I really do not see any remorse on his part. How can he think what he has done as ok, and how can I move on?


----------



## okeydokie (Sep 10, 2008)

i think he cheated (im a man), if my wife did what he did i would certainly look at it as cheating


----------



## Orion (Jul 17, 2010)

HEART1970 said:


> I have been married for 18 years. My husband and I have had a terrible year financially and emotionally. He emotionally cheated on me about 6 months ago, he went behind my back and was texting a woman. I never have gotten over that. Now in the middle of January he left the house on a Saturday, but a couple days before he started hanging with a woman and has kissed her. Granted he thought we were done, because of our awful year, but 10 days later he was back. I have lost my trust in him, he doesnt think he has cheated on me, but I do. I know he loves me, but I really do not see any remorse on his part. How can he think what he has done as ok, and how can I move on?


I doubt that your husband thinks that he didn't cheat. Here's the thing, when some people do stuff like that, they want you to hurry up and get over it so that they can move on. I would wager that if the shoe was on the other foot, he'd be letting you know that you cheated.

I don't know how you can move on except to be honest with yourself. Think about if he never owns up to what he did, can you live with that and stay with him? If you cannot, then you need to get prepared to move on. Sorry but that's all I got. Good luck.


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

If you show a single sign of weakness... then continue forward with him, you will only prove that he has you... with that anything that do not go his way, he can do anything he want and rewrite it such that suits him... now I say you want a future, you can not blame him forever, but make sure he knows and admits his wrongs, gather his reasons and work on it... he has to work on him, you on you, and the both of you together... but can only be done if theres an honest start... in short, he adamently believes he did nothing wrong, and you take him back... he will be the only absolute who defines right and wrong in the relationship...


----------

